# Syria?s forgotten casualties: The chronically ill



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

Syrians suffering from chronic illnesses such as cancers, heart disease and diabetes are among the forgotten victims of the two-year conflict, says M?decins Sans Fronti?res (MSF) Canada executive director Stephen Cornish, who returned from Syria recently.

?People are slowing dying of cancer because they can?t get their oncology treatment; there are no dialysis or oncology wards,? Mr. Cornish said of the situation in northern Syria.

According to the World Health Organization , there are 168 medicines that will be ?urgently needed? over the next 12 months, including 92 essential drugs and 33 cancer treatments. Insulin, oxygen, anesthetics, serums and intravenous fluids are no longer available in many parts of the country.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...sualties-the-chronically-ill/article11366917/

About 430,000 Syrians suffer from diabetes, 40,000 are children.


----------



## Redkite (Aug 29, 2013)

How awful for them, I'd hate to be in their shoes.  Imagine the anxiety of not knowing where your next vial of insulin would come from.  If only we could send essential medicines to where they are needed, instead of sending missiles to where we don't even know who the bad guys are.


----------

